# Narutoforums Banner Competition



## MechaTC (Nov 9, 2005)

announcement said:
			
		

> Greetings everyone!!  We are happy to announce a competition for the creation of a new banner for this forum!  Anyone can enter as long as they follow the guidelines set by us in this thread:
> 
> Entry Thread
> 
> ...



All graphics people, go enter now.  We need a nice new banner!!

P.S. And for the love of ALL THINGS HOLY!!!!  Give Reznor some e-credit!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 9, 2005)

Who told you that you were allowed to do this? 

Remember your place Mecha, or you may find yourself demoted to Santitation Mod.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 9, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Ok, then go ahead Mecha.





			
				moe said:
			
		

> Godspeed.





			
				Tazmo said:
			
		

> How about getting people involved and having a competition for members to make a banner, and then you pick the best ones and people can vote or something. We reserve the right to choose none if they all suck in my books.





			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Make a global announcement that links to it.



Watevah!!  I do wat I want!!!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 10, 2005)

Great idea, Mecha!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 10, 2005)

I think you have your entry!


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Great idea, Mecha!


I know, I know...I'm amazed by my genius too.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 10, 2005)

Leave it up to me.

I will make the coolest banner ever. 

You don't have to worry, i won't attempt anything funny


----------



## Dyroness (Nov 10, 2005)

My bet is for Chauronity! Ganbare!


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 10, 2005)

But... no Team... Gai allowed....  T_____T

Not even a drop of green T__________T


Dyro, save us!!


----------



## Kagenin (Nov 10, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> But... no Team... Gai allowed....  T_____T
> 
> Not even a drop of green T__________T
> 
> ...



Thank god. *bows* 
*stares at renzor's image* WTF?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 10, 2005)

i'll enter (:
*starts PS*


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2005)

i'll probably give it a shot, too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

We need more ppl showing interest!


----------



## Shiron (Nov 12, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> We need more ppl showing interest!


I would give it a shot but... there are so many restrictions (that's probably why there isn't much interest). X_X Do we really have to include all of Team 7 or could it just be one of them? 
*would rather have a Zabuza & Haku banner, though - too much Naruto here*


----------



## Procyon (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd enter, but I'm not that photoshop savy.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm betting the Deathberry will do something amazing for this.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 17, 2005)

i can look the sexual pic in this thread


----------

